
Small retailers who sold through Amazon are facing a tax time bomb - prostoalex
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/editorials/la-ed-amazon-marketplace-taxes-20190501-story.html#nws=mcnewsletter
======
jimrhods23
"As unfair as it may have been for out-of-state retailers to avoid the sales
tax burden"

This article blames the retailers, but they are just going to be a pass
through. The consumer will be paying more.

Taxes imply I'm getting services from the government. If I'm a retailer with a
warehouse in Ohio, what service is the government of California paying for?
This sounds like a money grab to me.

It also requires small retailers to know the tax code of any state that
requires this, which is ridiculous.

